# Water in the carburettor



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Water in the carburetor
...
WIFE: "There is trouble with the car.It has water in the carburetor." 
HUSBAND: "Water in the carburetor? That's ridiculous " 
WIFE: "I tell you the car has water in the carburetor." 
HUSBAND: "You don't even know what a carburetor is. I'll check it out. Where's the car?
WIFE: "In the pool"


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought you were gonna say she dipped the clutch...


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

